# Which one are you?



## Spiritinthesky (Sep 11, 2010)

A study of more than 36,000 people from around the world concluded that musical tastes and personality type were closely related. 

The research, which was carried out by Professor Adrian North of Heriot Watt University, Edinburgh in the UK suggested classical music fans were shy, while heavy metal fans were gentle and at ease with themselves. 

Fans of Indie music had low self-esteem and were not hard working, fans of Rap music had high self-esteem and were outgoing. Country & Western fans were hardworking and outgoing, Reggae fans were creative but not hardworking, and fans of chart pop had high self-esteem, were not creative, but where hardworking and outgoing.

So which one are you?

From www.thisdayinmusic.com


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 11, 2010)

What about Rock/Classic Rock fans?


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh feck! I like them all. I must be really mixed up.

Or ... perfect(?).

P.S. Does being being a fan of David Byrne have any kudos?

P.S.S. Just listening to Touche-Acoustic by Star on Spotify.


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 12, 2010)

Not to be negative, but Professor North's conclusions are preposterous.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 12, 2010)

g/re/p said:


> Not to be negative, but Professor North's conclusions are preposterous.



I agree fully. I know many people listen to different music styles almost everyday, depending on the mood that they are in at the moment. 

If someone analyzed my music collection then they would see a very wide range of music, spanning generations (you all need to get some Jazz in your collections).

IMHO music is depending on your mood, situation and season. The combination of these variables (along with others I haven't listed) can influence the kind of music one listens to.


----------



## reed (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup, I listen to all kinds. He forgot folk and traditional. Thats why I'm mixed up. Oh well, so much for this study.


----------



## kevin07 (Nov 24, 2011)

Me fan of classical music. I listen a little rap too.


----------



## bluesdude (Jan 9, 2012)

I like blues and jazz - wonder which category I belong to.


----------



## BriBish (Jan 30, 2012)

me i'm a 61yr old head banger


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 1, 2012)

I play the blues on my parker fly!


----------



## England (Apr 9, 2012)

I am a Reggae fan, and yes, have to admit that creative but not always hardworking is about me. All in all, these conclusions seem to be just stereotypes, however, the examples of my friends and their musical tastes and traits of character prove the opposite true. 

__________


----------

